# Rod and reel



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so this year has been a learning process for gear and tackle. i catfish practically every day. So next year i want to purchase new reels, poles, line , etc. This year i have shattered 3 poles and broke two bait casters by using to much weight etc.



i fish for flat heads so i use big bait 4-8" and i use 1-2 oz sinkers and i have been using 25 lb test trilene line that i hate...so im looking to get two nice setups for just blues/flat heads


ok heres my question?

i am looking to by a 2 new abu garcia bait casters? Any suggestions models? i have been using 6500 c3 but they do not seem to hold up to the weight i use....i also need to cast for a good distance since i fish from shore

i also need a nice pole for them not looking to spend more than 150$ a pole..looking for a pole between 8-9' i do not like the 10'+surf poles?

now last question is the line....i have used the red cajun line and hate it...i do not like the trilene line either....im looking to spend no more than 25-40$ to line up each one


thanks for any suggestion....


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

i would check out the abu 7000 pro rockets, i have one, good line capacity, can hold heavier line etc, although it can be pricey($170) its worth it. rods, ive always used catfish ugly stick rods, i have a 9ft nite stick as well its a 2 piece and for 40 bucks ist not bad, just not quite my style, they are beefy rods. line, i would say look at berkely big cat line, or team catfish.

catfishconnection.com has a good selection of catfish gear i would suggest checking it out, good prices too.

happy fishing,

kevin.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks ill check it out


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I use those same rods and reels on the Ohio river and we rouitenly throw 6-8 oz weights with big chunks of bait so they can handle the big stuff, just have to make darn sure you dont have a line wrapped around tip when you cast..LOL. 

The 7000's are great reels with more line capacity but start getting too heavy to throw all day as we do when channel fishing. If your gonna shore fish for flatties where youll be snagged all the time and cutting your line, you better stick with a high capacity reel like a 7000, just sayin'

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I just broke a pole last night that way it was dark and I didn't notice before I casted and snap not much fun....what do you think of the rocket? I like the 6500 but it seems to catch when casting big weight causing my pole to break

i plan on having seperate rods and reels for channels/smaller cats...i plan on using the new ones for bigger lakes and the ohio river


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't know why you would find the C3 to be inadequate. I have a 7000 and alomost never use it. It's overkill and I can't cast it nearly as far as my 6000s or 6500s or have as much cast control. The clicker button is in a less convenient spot and the clicker is way to strong for anyting less that a raging river. Sure it would be a fitting reel for regularly catching 70-100 lb fish but non of use do or "need" that. Not saying anything bad about owning or using one, I'm sure some people just like them better. I do like my big 7000 combo while fishing some bad snag holes, but most of the time end up breaking or cutting my line anyway.

I've never broke a rod fishing that's maybe that's just me. That is using rods that cost under 50$. Most of the time 7ft (1 8ft) med or med/hvy and 30 lb line. Iv caught many 10-20 lb cats on my channel cat combo, 7ft light Micro Graphite bass rod from Walmart 16$ (was only 14$ a few years ago) with triline 12#. They are dirt cheap and one of my fav rods that Iv been using for years. Sure I don't recommend this for flattys but I have. I understand why you would want premium gear, but you don't "need" it. Your post just makes it sound like your doing this out of necessity.

I just think that any experienced catter here can catch any catfish in Ohio with a 6000/7ft ugly/30 lb line or less. Some guys like to use heavier and more expensive gear and that's cool. I just don't think you will see any more production by dropping several hundred dollars on new gear. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the thing I bought my baitcasters used so there prob 5-7 yrs old and worn out so now in looking to buy new stuff finally not just buying high end stuff to buy it just asking for an opinion the gears and such are worn out on mine


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I understand, if your going to buy Abu then you really can't go wrong. Like I said there are a few things I don't like about the 7000. Just stay away from the bcx they are trash. 

Nite sticks and Ugly Sticks are good rods, they make all sizes and all prices, I love bass pro Catmaxx rods but the guide inserts are trash. If you have a problems with breaking rods you could try the Daiwa Beef Stick. Those things are beefy plus you could use it for self defense. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I looked at the 7000i it just seemed to bulky maybe I just have so much problems with mine because its old maybe ill stay with the 6500 I like the size of it


Yea I keep breaking poles because my baitcsster will stop feeding line then all my weight breaks my pole from the force when I'm casting and the reel stops suddenly not fun


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the 6500s with power handles on them. i pair mine with 7ft. medium heavy tiger ugly sticks (55$) and 25 lb mono. this setup has worked great for flatheads on the gmr.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea I looked up that pole and I like it but I have to see it in person first but thanks for the info


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

My favorite 6500's are the Catfish Pro Rockets from Catfishconnection. They have dual tensioners like the 7000's and you can cast them a mile. Also have a clicker that is loud enough to wake the dead or you passed out in a chair causing severe confusion and stumbling

For Rods i used only Catmaxx in recent years. But this year i got a rod from Catfishgearusa.com and love it. Its the Black and Blue rod, its designed for casting big baits and sinkers. I was casting 8 ounces of weight in the river with 10 inch baits with no problem. heres the link
http://catfishgearusa.net/cfgmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=2


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think what everyone is saying is keep your current reels. They&#8217;re plenty adequate and they aren&#8217;t the reason you&#8217;re breaking rods. If the reels are engaging while casting, it might be worthwhile to have someone go over your reels and make sure everything is functioning properly. Get a couple decent rods and you should be set.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> My favorite 6500's are the Catfish Pro Rockets from Catfishconnection. They have dual tensioners like the 7000's and you can cast them a mile. Also have a clicker that is loud enough to wake the dead or you passed out in a chair causing severe confusion and stumbling
> 
> For Rods i used only Catmaxx in recent years. But this year i got a rod from Catfishgearusa.com and love it. Its the Black and Blue rod, its designed for casting big baits and sinkers. I was casting 8 ounces of weight in the river with 10 inch baits with no problem. heres the link
> http://catfishgearusa.net/cfgmax/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=2


65 bucks for them blue and black rods! I got all of mine for 40, three years ago. Glad I got them then, great rod, for the way I fish. Caught alot of fish with them.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lol I'm breaking 20$ poles I buy from a pay lake and the reels are old so I'm just finally ready to buy some new decent stuff to fish with prob go with an ugly stick medium heavy action with the 6500 c3 Garcia thx guys


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade Tackle has some nice Kat rods, they are called War Rods 1&2 one is 7'6" and the other is 8'. I think the cost is $101.00 and I think that includes shipping. Give them a look if you get a chance. Also on your rods and reels look at some unconventional set ups as well, rods and reels you would never think of putting together. I know I get some weird looks at my set ups but they do everything that I want and more.

As far a line goes I love the ANDES Monster yellow line. This is one sweet line. I use it on all my tourny set ups, the only down side to it is when you get hung up it's hard to break.


----------



## Chrisguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone use revo sx for catfishing?


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I went ahead and spent the extra dollars on a Calcutta 401b and I've never been happier. I don't know about the Abu Garcia off the top my head but I would have to say the Calcutta is quite comparable. It may not have the line capacity as some other reels but has landed big cats and musky and pike while trolling... I throw it on a 11' surf rod for shore casting when I go to the Ohio or when I go to the paylake. I usually run 30lb clear big game line and have only broke off on a rare occasion when I believe my line was tangled before my cast. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no idea how you find the Abu Garcia 6500 C3's 6 inadequate either, they are great reels, and can reel in a fish bigger than you think too. I use them all the time and love them, I also use Ugly Stick catfishing poles too, along with Berkley Big Cat 20lb test. I constantly throw 3/4 to 1oz sinkers with bait attached and never have issues reeling in anything from catfish to 30lb snapping turtles.


----------



## Chrisguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the abu garcia 6500 camo


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One thing to think about on your rods or used rods.
When transpoting them in cars or boats they can
be hit on hard objects. This will cause a crack 
that is undetectable (unless you look closely) and
then the first time they are under strain they break.

Many companies claim their rods are built for line
stronger than they can actually handle. Old solid 
fiberglass rods are heavy but very durable and 
reasonably priced. Newer E-glass and E-glass composite
rods are much stronger than hollow fiberglass rods.

Keeping your reel (and it's line) in good order
goes a long way in keeping rods. Lines labeled
extra tough have more hardeners and they are 
stiffer more prone to backlash and get in bad shape faster
than lines labeled XL or extra limp.
Proper cast and drag adjustments are critical and even
more so if you plan on using lighter lines (to get more line capacity
or better casting performance)

As suggested, Abu Garcia 6500 will handle flathead up to 60 pounds
with 25-30 lb mono. The angler has to be proficient and patient and all components must be correct. Catching large flathead on 6500s means
you must constantly monitor drag disks for wear because the big square tails will wear them down.

It takes so long to find a big flathead and get it to bite that I cannot understand anyone not being prepared with whatever equipment they choose.

I use the larger reels for more line capacity and routinely spool them with 36# test line. Rods and reels are rated for much heavier line but I adjust drags to the lighter line, keep my tackle at the best condition, and wear the flathead down.


----------



## Chrisguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Im looking to trade a revo sx bought in june


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I use ugly stick catfish rods with a large open face reel. I also use 100# test braid that I got from ebay ($35/1000yds). I use a 3 ounce weight, 550# swivels, and 50#mono leader to a 10/0 circle. snags are not fun, but I know I can handle anything in the lake...


----------

